# Inexpensive Accurate Thermometer Recomendations



## Jovita (May 5, 2010)

I need a new accurate thermometer - but im on a budget! Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## johnre14 (Aug 30, 2012)

I got this one:

Digital LCD Thermometer - Hygrometer Reptile etc With Probe | eBay

And seems fine, checked it with another thermometer (different make) and an infrared temp gun, can't see any problems!


----------



## stevier (Feb 15, 2012)

I use these:

Essex Reptile - Lucky Reptile Thermometer Deluxe LTH-31


----------



## Microclimate (Oct 2, 2012)

if you want a thermometer that measures ambient temperature which is what your reptile actually feels then ensure that you buy one with a black sensor/probe as the silver ones do not measure radiant heat.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Any suggestions for one with two sensor probes , one for each end of a viv . Showing both readings !!??

Just bought one with supposedly two sensors but , of course, there was only one probe and a separate , useless , built -in sensor .


Built in hygrometer would be a bonus.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

stevier said:


> I use these:
> 
> Essex Reptile - Lucky Reptile Thermometer Deluxe LTH-31


I only work to F but these are C only.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Reptiles-ink has dual probe thermometers available. £8 if I remember correctly and I can vouch for mine being good quality.


----------



## crisscoyy1973 (Oct 26, 2012)

This is what i have in mine, it has two probes.

Thermometer Deluxe


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

crisscoyy1973 said:


> This is what i have in mine, it has two probes.
> 
> Thermometer Deluxe


Looks just the job although it doesn't say that there's an option to change to F from C .

Any thoughts ?


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

tomcannon said:


> Reptiles-ink has dual probe thermometers available. £8 if I remember correctly and I can vouch for mine being good quality.


Do you have a link or a model number ?

Looking for a digital thermometer with two external sensor probes and dual display .


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Komodo Combined Digital Thermometer and Hygrometer - Surrey Pet Supplies


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

bigd_1 said:


> Komodo Combined Digital Thermometer and Hygrometer - Surrey Pet Supplies


Thanks , link won't work for me I'll try it again tomorrow .


----------



## Harry_NW (Feb 15, 2010)

not sure if these are good or not but am gonna try one out

Digital LCD Thermometer - Reptile Vivarium items in handsproductsuk store on eBay!


----------

